# Schnellness-Touren rechtsrheinisch



## MTB-Kao (31. August 2010)

Neben den ganzen Leichte Touren, Gemütlichfahrer, 50+ etc. fehlt mir irgendwie etwas, wo es auf dem Bike flotter zur Sache geht. Daher eröffne ich mal den Schnellness-Thread, in dem alles rund um etwas schnellere Touren in der Region KöFo, Wahner Heide, Hardt, Bergisches Land geht. Ich würde mich freuen, den ein oder anderen begrüßen zu dürfen.

Nun gibt es bei den Fahrgemeinschaften die Einteilung nach langsam, mittel und schnell, wo es immer wieder Diskussionen unter den TeilnehmerInnen bei Touren gibt. Ich stelle meine Touren immer als mittel ein, womit ich eindeutig über den oben genannten anderen Gruppen liege. Ich denke im Schnitt werden die Touren zwischen 15-20km/h bei 800-1200HM liegen. 

Würde mich freuen, wenn sich das ganze neben den o.g. Gruppen etablieren kann.

So long
Lars


----------



## MTB-Kao (31. August 2010)

Und hier der erste Termin:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6518


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kazamatsuri (31. August 2010)

Grüß Dich Lars,

ich bin vor ein paar Wochen zusammen mit Canyo1 und Dir gefahren - vielleicht erinnerst Du Dich. Hat so richtig Spaß gemacht.

Das war genau das richtige Tempo für mich, mir gehts genauso wie Dir, es fehlen knackigere Touren, ich fahr auch gerne etwas schneller. 
Bei uns ist das genauso schwierig mit dem zackigeren Tempo, hier gibt es leider auch größtenteils "Gemütlichfahrer".

Mein einziges Problem ist, daß ich kein Auto hab und die Hin- und Rückfahrt mit der Bahn wohl von Hürth-Fischenich ziemlich lange dauert, ansonsten hättest Du auf jeden Fall schon einen regelmäßigen Stammkunden.

Ich werde aber schauen, wie ich zu ner Lösung komme, denn ich will unbedingt schnellere Touren fahren und Euer Revier hats mir auch angetan.

Bis hoffentlich bald und viele Grüße

Marcus


----------



## Redfraggle (31. August 2010)

Kazamatsuri schrieb:


> Mein einziges Problem ist, daß ich kein Auto hab und die Hin- und Rückfahrt mit der Bahn wohl von Hürth-Fischenich ziemlich lange dauert, ansonsten hättest Du auf jeden Fall schon einen regelmäßigen Stammkunden.



Am besten mit dem Rad anreisen!


----------



## MTB-Kao (31. August 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Am besten mit dem Rad anreisen!



Na von Bonn aus ist's ja auch nicht weiter


----------



## Delgado (31. August 2010)

Kazamatsuri schrieb:


> Ich werde aber schauen, wie ich zu ner Lösung komme, ..



Umziehen!


----------



## Delgado (31. August 2010)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Ich denke im Schnitt werden die Touren zwischen 15-20km/h bei 800-1200HM liegen.




Sach ma Jeffe, hättest Du nochmal Lust auf Rad am Ring 4er?


----------



## MTB-Kao (31. August 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Sach ma Jeffe, hättest Du nochmal Lust auf Rad am Ring 4er?



Kommt darauf an...

...wann
...mit wem
...mit welchen Ambitionen.


----------



## Delgado (1. September 2010)

... 2011
... mit Dir 
... Treppe


----------



## MTB-Kao (1. September 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> ... 2011



Kommt auf den Termin an (wegen Ferien/Urlaub) und darauf, ob meine Frau in Hamburg oder Köln Marathon laufen möchte.



Delgado schrieb:


> ... mit Dir



Wer noch? Habe schonmal schlechte Erfahrungen mit "Team"mitgliedern gehabt.



Delgado schrieb:


> ... Treppe



Warum dann ich? Aber wenn die anderen mich ausgleichen...


----------



## Delgado (1. September 2010)

Aber letztes Jahr am Ring warst Du doch superschnell?
Lass uns einfach den 2011er Termin abwarten dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (1. September 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Aber letztes Jahr am Ring warst Du doch superschnell?
> Lass uns einfach den 2011er Termin abwarten dann sehen wir weiter.



Ja, das war Achter-Team  Aber generell habe ich schon Bock. Muss ich halt mein Training erweitern


----------



## Trekki (1. September 2010)

Falls Ihr / Du mal ein Revierbesuch vorhabt: unsere 7hills Samstagstouren passen ganz gut. Treffpunkt: 14h, Fähre Königswinter.
Beim 8er Mix haben wir bei den 24h von Duisburg Platz 1 und 3 belegt.


----------



## MTB-Kao (2. September 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> Falls Ihr / Du mal ein Revierbesuch vorhabt: unsere 7hills Samstagstouren passen ganz gut. Treffpunkt: 14h, Fähre Königswinter.
> Beim 8er Mix haben wir bei den 24h von Duisburg Platz 1 und 3 belegt.



Na Glückwunsch! Mal schauen, ob ich dann bei euch mithalte. Wir sind am Ring letztes Jahr knapp am vierten Platz vorbeigeschrammelt... gegen ein 7gebrigsteam  Ein Mitfahrer meinte unbedingt eine halbe Runde laufen zu müssen 

Wenn's passt komme ich gerne mal vorbei. Muss nur immer schauen wie ich das mit der Family hinbekomme.


----------



## MTB-Kao (2. September 2010)

So, gestern die Tour sah dann so aus:

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/5/2/6/8/_/large/010110.png

War eine sehr traillastige Tour auf tiefem und rutschigen Untergrund an der alten Dombach und durch die Hardt. Frank musste leider zwischendurch wegen Rückenschmerzen aussteigen. Er meinte irgendwas von er wüsste, welche Rückenübungen er machen soll. Ich habe ihm dann lieber ein Weizen, eine heiße Wanne und eine Massage von seiner Frau empfohlen


----------



## FranG (2. September 2010)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Frank musste leider zwischendurch wegen Rückenschmerzen aussteigen. Er meinte irgendwas von er wüsste, welche Rückenübungen er machen soll. Ich habe ihm dann lieber ein Weizen, eine heiße Wanne und eine Massage von seiner Frau empfohlen


Weizen war aus - und ich alle...
Tja, Rennradluschenrunden bringen dann doch nicht die gewünschte Bergradperformance...
Wie ich sehe, hast du die 1000 noch voll bekommen.
Ich gelobe Besserung (fahre am Sonntag aber trotzdem einen schönen luschigen RR-Marathon )!


----------



## MTB-Kao (2. September 2010)

FranG schrieb:


> Weizen war aus - und ich alle...
> Tja, Rennradluschenrunden bringen dann doch nicht die gewünschte Bergradperformance...
> Wie ich sehe, hast du die 1000 noch voll bekommen.
> Ich gelobe Besserung (fahre am Sonntag aber trotzdem einen schönen luschigen RR-Marathon )!



Trotzdem schön, dass wir mal wieder zusammen gefahren sind. Wurde Zeit, dass du mal wieder auf ein RICHTIGES Bike umsteigst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (3. September 2010)

@Lars,  CC-Rennen morgen in Werdohl?
Start Du 11:15 Uhr, Start Kids Race 13:30 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-Kao (3. September 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> @Lars,  CC-Rennen morgen in Werdohl?
> Start Du 11:15 Uhr, Start Kids Race 13:30 Uhr.



Nee, ab morgen eine Woche Bauernhof in der Eifel  Natürlich mit einer schönen Tour Maar oder Lieser 

Dir viel Erfolg und deinem Kleinen viel Spaß...


----------



## Delgado (3. September 2010)

Euch auch.

Bei uns wollen übrigens beide Kleinen starten


----------



## ultra2 (3. September 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Bei uns wollen übrigens beide Kleinen starten



Also Iris und du.

Viel Erfolg euch beiden.


----------



## Delgado (3. September 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Also Iris und du.
> 
> Viel Erfolg euch Vieren


----------



## ultra2 (3. September 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


>




Alles nur ein Missverständnis.

Viel Erfolg euch allen.

ps. Was war jetzt hiermit?





Habe versucht die Kratzer um die Befestigungsschraube zu übermalen.


----------



## Delgado (3. September 2010)

Ich befürchte Iris will doch nicht


----------



## MTB-Kao (29. September 2010)

So, ich habe meine letzte "Schnellness-Tour" dieses Jahr beim Dünsberg-Marathon im Rahmen der Deutschen Meisterschaft hinter mich gebracht:







Jetzt kommt bald der Winterpokal und alles fängt von vorne an  Heißt, ich werde mich erst wieder im nächsten Jahr mit Schnellness-Touren zu Wort melden.

So long
Lars


----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. April 2012)

Eigentlich wollte ich fragen was KBU ist.. aber jetzt hat es sich mir schon erschlossen


----------



## Trekki (14. April 2012)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Tach.....
> 
> 
> Wo sind die sportlichen biker aus KBU?


Schau doch mal http://7hills.de/ bzw. Samstags um 14h an der Fähre Köwi (Altstadt) vorbei. Da fahren wir orangen los und freuen uns immer über Gastfahrer - dann können wir mal wieder über den Bittweg ins 7GB einsteigen 

-trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unknownbeats (15. April 2012)

komme zwar aus düsseldorf aber zu einer im voraus angesagten schnellen racer runde würde ich gerne auch mal vorbei kommen. 
gr micha


----------



## Trekki (15. April 2012)

Düsseldorf ist natürlich schon eine gewagte Erweiterung vom Bereich KBU


----------



## Blut Svente (15. April 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> Schau doch mal http://7hills.de/ bzw. Samstags um 14h an der Fähre Köwi (Altstadt) vorbei. Da fahren wir orangen los und freuen uns immer über Gastfahrer - dann können wir mal wieder über den Bittweg ins 7GB einsteigen
> 
> -trekki



gestern wurden alle Müllmänner wieder mal abgehängt


----------



## Trekki (15. April 2012)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> gestern wurden alle Müllmänner wieder mal abgehängt



Die Orangen waren gestern zur Fortbildung - war lange geplant und angekündigt.


----------



## zett78 (15. April 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> Die Orangen waren gestern zur Fortbildung - war lange geplant und angekündigt.



dafür war aber um 14h in Königswinter noch ne Menge orange am Start.

war ne flotte schöne Runde, nur schade, dass der letzte Trail jetzt wohl endgültig dicht ist  

kleiner Tipp:

http://live.redbull.tv/events/38/uci-houffalize-xco-women/

ab 13.45h die Herren


----------



## Blut Svente (16. April 2012)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> @trekki:
> Bei den "Königshillern" bin ich schon mitgefahren, da fährt der Svente wohl als einziger das Tempo was ich als angenehm empfinde.
> Ich kenne aber nicht alle hiller....
> 
> ...



@ Dr. : Trekki fährt auch "angenehmes" Tempo.
           Svente ist kein Hiller!!!


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. April 2012)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> Aber ein ganz netter Kerl. Schade das ich ihn schon sooooooooooooooo lange nicht mehr gesehen habe. liegt bestimmt daran das ich zu langsam bin.
> 
> Grüsse Micha


----------



## Blut Svente (17. April 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Aber ein ganz netter Kerl. Schade das ich ihn schon sooooooooooooooo lange nicht mehr gesehen habe. liegt bestimmt daran das ich zu langsam bin.
> 
> Grüsse Micha



vll am Stammtisch...


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. April 2012)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> vll am Stammtisch...



Das würde mich freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (25. Februar 2013)

So fahre ich immer mit @Blut Svente, aber reden tu ich mit ihm nie


----------



## Delgado (25. Februar 2013)

Echt?

Wir hatten uns immer ganz nett unterhalten


----------



## Trekki (2. März 2013)

Die Tour hört sich gut an, bin morgen aber auf der langen Tour unterwegs.

-trekki


----------



## coffee_to_go_w (6. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin neu nach Köln gezogen und suche noch ein paar zügige biker. Ist denn demnächst mal wieder eine Tour geplant?


----------



## Blut Svente (6. September 2013)

"zügige" trifft man hier eher selten... Fu dürfte zügig sein


----------



## DrFuManChu (6. September 2013)

Der Svente ist doch auch "zügig" unterwegs und näher an Köln, bzw. kennt sich bestens im 7G  aus.....
Da muss ich unbedingt nochmal hin, wir könnten uns ja zu ner Runde verabreden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blut Svente (6. September 2013)

Gerne


----------

